# Truck-based SUV Sales Decline Gains Momentum



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Decline gains momentum? Isn't that a contradiction in terms? Anyway. I heard a car sales man talking on his phone the other day while I was standing in line at the super market. He said, "SUVs? You can't give those things away." Nice.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Well I sure hope the SUV craze has run it's course by now. I won't be selling my trucks anytime soon because they are part of our manufacturing business. But I'm encouraged that average people may be waking up to the idea that a 7000lb 4x4 diesel truck or SUV may not be the best choice for a daily driver or family car.

Who knows maybe we could start seeing some stability in fuel prices again........now I'm just reaching


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Funny, our paper here had an article that stated that SUV sales of new vehicles was up 4%. Used were not doing well.


----------



## Manntis (May 22, 2008)

xrotaryguy said:


> Decline gains momentum? Isn't that a contradiction in terms?


Welcome to the new illiterate-journalist-speak, which also using a possessive as a contraction (e.g. "this car's my favorite"). It ranks up there with the new adspeak (e.g. "Pay up to 30% less!").

Remember when newscasters were well spoken and newspaper journalists were expected to write their copy to a high standard?

*sigh* It was a nice language we had, once.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

The internet put an end to proper grammar. 

I'm holding out on buying a hybrid SUV until an eight-wheeled variant is offered. 

edit: forgot to put the hyphen between "eight" and "wheeled".


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes, but irregardless, the message still gets across.


OMG, the spell checker didn't flag "irregardless"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

